# Anybody have the knowledge to remove one of these?



## jpromo (Apr 15, 2013)

..without snipping the strap? I know permanent license should mean permanent but.. don't tell.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 15, 2013)

*hmmmm*

Used those on freight cars back in the day to see if they had been tampered with. You must cut them off since the whole point is to be tamper proof. They turn up at model railroad shops fairly often. They might have a stash of em down at your local rail yard...look up model G 1 globe seal on seal.com.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah, I was kind of figuring that'd be the only way. I was hoping to keep it since it's got the license number stamped on the tag and the strap. Nobody would know in a million years but me... at least I know what they're called now! Thanks.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 15, 2013)

jpromo said:


> Yeah, I was kind of figuring that'd be the only way. I was hoping to keep it since it's got the license number stamped on the tag and the strap. Nobody would know in a million years but me... at least I know what they're called now! Thanks.



You can get them off that site with anything you want stamped on them!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 15, 2013)

Any truck stop will have then,but you will have a hard time finding one with the ball like that.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 15, 2013)

fatbar said:


> You can get them off that site with anything you want stamped on them!




Madness! I'm going out to snip it right now.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 15, 2013)

Ah, poo. Gotta purchase them by at least the hundred there. I'm in the right direction though.

And that should read seals.com. Seal.com is the homepage of recording artist Seal.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 15, 2013)

*seal*

Hate to show my age, but when I was a kid and started deer hunting, your licence tag which had to be attached to the deer you shot was one of those metal ball straps.


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 16, 2013)

They still use those today and I see the ball type all the time. I drive OTR . You can get them open by sliding a shim into the ball so the locking tab gets lifted out of the hole in the end of the strip. It would be just like trying to unlock a zip tie.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 16, 2013)

m_fumich said:


> They still use those today and I see the ball type all the time. I drive OTR . You can get them open by sliding a shim into the ball so the locking tab gets lifted out of the hole in the end of the strip. It would be just like trying to unlock a zip tie.




Oh man, it's so obvious. Wish I would have tried this before snipping. I have a feeler gauge set that likely would have slid in effortlessly.


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's the seal I removed from my trailer this morning. I then separated the 2 pieces using the method I described. Actually, I just slid the end if the broken seal in on top of itself. With an unbroken seal, just use another seal with the end trimmed off.


----------

